# Echolot in den USA kaufen



## jannisO (20. April 2010)

in absehbarer Zeit wollte ich mir ein Echolot zu legen. Der Einsatzort wird die Ostsee sein.
Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir dieses in den USA kaufe. Mein Interesse gilt unter anderem dem *HUMMINBIRD 385ci *

Wer von Euch hat Erfahrungen mit dem Kauf von Echoloten in den USA ? Haben die Geräte auch eine deutsche Menüführung ?
Wäre euch dankbar falls der Eine oder Andere mit seinen Erfahrungen mir zur Seite stehen könnte. Gern PM

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230455487184&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*

Schick dem Verkäufer doch einfach eine Mail und frag nach ob das Gerät deutschsprachige Menüführung besitzt. Kostengünstiger ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## jannisO (20. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*

ich spreche nicht wirklich gut englisch.


----------



## anjoka (20. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*

Hallo jannisO

Sei vorsichtig bem Kauf des Echolots in den USA. Bedenke bitte folgendes: Zum Kaufpreis kommen 19 % MwSt und ein geringer Betrag an Zoll hinzu.( ich meine es sind 3,5 % ) Die Menüführung ist bei den Geräten außschließlich in Englisch wenn Du nicht ein internationales Gerät verlangst. Dafür nehmen sie dann aber auch einen eheblich höheren Preis, wenn sie die Geräte überhaupt liefern können.
Die Garantiezeit beträgt nur *ein Jahr*.
Ich habe mir vor zweieinhalb Jahren einen Humminbird 565 gekauft, der auch prompt nach *13 Monaten* seinen Geist aufgab. 
Ich möchte hier nicht von einem Kauf in den USA abraten, die oben genannten Punkte sind jedoch einer Überlegung wert.

Gruß Jos


----------



## Dirk_001 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*

Hallo,
Humminbird ist dafür bekannt dass sie Geräte für die spezifischen Länder herstellen. Kaufst du ein US Gerät kann das nur Fuß und Fahrenheit. Das kannste nicht umstellen auch nicht wenn du versuchen solltest eine europäisches Firmware draufzuspielen, was übrigends nicht geht.
Garmin, Eagle und Lowrance Lote können das von Haus aus.
Du hast aber noch nicht geschrieben was du für das Echo ausgeben möchtest 
Das HB 385ci hat meines Erachtens einen viel zu kleinen Bildschirm um Karte und Echolotsignal sinnvoll anzuzeigen. Zudem ist die Leistung zu gering.
Wenn ich den deutschen Preis nehme währest du mit einem Lowrance Elite-5 wesentlich besser ausgerüstet und das für nur ein paar Euro mehr.
Ich hätte mir sogar das Echolot aus den USA mitbringen lassen können, hab dann aber doch in Deutschland gekauft und habe es nicht bereut :m

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## jannisO (21. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*

ich möchte euch hierfür erst einmal danken. Wenn auch die Antworten nicht so ausgefallen sind, wie ich es für mich erhofft habe.


----------



## link (21. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*

hy,
haben schon mehrer echolote aus den usa gekauft sogar schon aus china mit pay pal kein problem lieferzeit ungefähr 10 tage wichtig ist das sich das nur lohnt wenn du eins von lowrance haben möchtest weil du da auch die deutschte sprache einstellen kannst
haben ein lms,hds8, nep1 box und bbsbox (hds modul) gekauft und ca. 2800 euro gespart geräte funktionieren tadellos ein haken hat die sache aber keine deutsche bedienung was bei lowrance nicht so schlimm ist weil du im menü die funktionen in kleinen texten hinterlegt hast zudem hast du nur ein jahr garantie.
zum preis kommt steuern und zoll ca.21% unter unständen mußt du das gerät beim zollamt abholen


----------



## hartmutz (22. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*

ich hab mein lowrance hds5x auch aus den usa bekommen .... deutsche anleitung war bei mir dabei (auf CD) , ansonsten ist alles auf deutsch umstellbar ... die deutschen geräte sind einfach zu teuer ....


----------



## luge (22. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*

Hi,
in der Rute und Rolle ist grad ein Artikel über Bestellungen in den USA drinne:

Artikelpreis + Porto und Verpackung + 3,7% Zoll + 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer = Gesamtpreis

Die 3,7% Zoll gelten für Angelgerät und können sich je nach Artikelart ändern. (z.B. Wathose ist kein Angelzubehör sondern Kleidung und das bedeutet 12%)

Hab aber auch heute nach einem Echolot in den USA geschaut. 
Humminbird 728 USA 299,99$ Germany 399 €.
Selbst mit Aufschlag is das noch ein ganzes Stück billiger.
Da nehm ich auch Fuß und Fahrenheit in Kauf.

Gruß Luge


----------



## antonio (22. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*



anjoka schrieb:


> Hallo jannisO
> 
> Sei vorsichtig bem Kauf des Echolots in den USA. Bedenke bitte folgendes: Zum Kaufpreis kommen 19 % MwSt und ein geringer Betrag an Zoll hinzu.( ich meine es sind 3,5 % ) Die Menüführung ist bei den Geräten außschließlich in Englisch wenn Du nicht ein internationales Gerät verlangst. Dafür nehmen sie dann aber auch einen eheblich höheren Preis, wenn sie die Geräte überhaupt liefern können.
> Die Garantiezeit beträgt nur *ein Jahr*.
> ...



wieviel garantie gibt denn der hersteller in deutschland bei den geräten? ich meine die garantie nicht die gewährleistung durch den händler.

antonio


----------



## jannisO (22. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*

also ich bin mir im Moment mehr als unsicher ob ich mir ein Gerät in Deutschland oder den USA kaufe. Da ich es nur zwei bis drei mal im Jahr einsetzen werde muß es kein super Gerät sein. Ich möchte mich nur ebend halb wegs drauf verlassen können was es mir anzeigt. Und was den Preis angeht also mehr als 400 oder 500 Euro wollt ich ganz ehrlich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## jannisO (22. April 2010)

*AW: Echolot in den USA kaufen*

kennt jemand das Eagle Cuda 350i GPS ?
Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------

